# What Did you own before your TT?



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

Wella s the title says, What car did you own before your TT and how does it compare?? I had a 2000 Honda Prelude Type SH, and a 1997 prelude base, both VTEC 2.2L. Loved the car owned it for years, heavily modified. How does it compare? Well for thousands of dollars to gain an extra 50 hp at most on the honda, and had to rev the heck out of it to make power, and well the TT has so much torque, and for much less money, the power gains are enormous......Would still buy another Preludebut will hopefully keep this tt forever


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Errrrm ;-)


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Here in the UK a gorgeous 2003 MG TF Trophy Blue [smiley=dude.gif]

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/Shini ... 1757675798

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/Shini ... 4463289563

Sorry I don't know how to upload the pictures in the message... :?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I owned an A4 Cabriolet S-line 2.0 TDi. - never drove it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Audi A3 TSport and Audi 80 quattro (at the same time). Many other Audis before them


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I'll have to make a list, but I think imediately before the TT was a Red Lupo GTI, but I can't quite remember


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Old age Chris :twisted:


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Well before the TT , it was a clapped out Peugeot 306 1.9 Td for a run around along side a Honda fireblade , Honda Sp 1, Honda Sp2 , Mv agusta F4 , Yamaha R1 , Ducati 996 SpS then give up the bikes and got the TT


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

A 1998 VW golf mk4 1.9TDi SE 90bhp. Got it on 70,000 miles for £2k sold it with 190,000 miles for £1k! I miss the reliability.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My XR3 & still have her.. 8)  Click to enlarge.
















Hoggy.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Old age Chris :twisted:


Yes that doesn't help, but Ive given it some thought now.

Before TT I had
Polo Coupe S, 2xPolo estate, 3x Vauxhall Viva, 4x Vauxhall Cavalier, Vauxhall Omega, MK4 Anniversary, R5 Turbo, Saab 900 Turbo, 318i, Granada Scorpio, Beetle, New Beetle, Lupo Gti, Polo CC ... tbc as I think there is another 15 or so to go.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, My XR3 & still have her.. 8)
> Hoggy.


Was there a big Ford meet just gone in Bucks / Northants? I saw a lot of very nice old Fords of all eras.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, My XR3 & still have her.. 8)
> ...


Hi, Yes, probably the Ford Fair, too far for me to travel, it may have rained & I don't want to get her wet.. :lol: :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## 225jay (Aug 11, 2013)

I had this and still do :lol: got the tt as a daily 

j


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

Loads of cars over the years, company cars since the late 90's inc a couple of Mk1 focus TDCI's which IMO were great cars and drove well. Had an 2005 Astra Exclusiv cabriolet, then changed it for a 2008 Astra Twintop CDTI which i just sold.
I also have a Mk7 transit which is a bit of a work horse i use for track day duties.
i am a bit of bike man, never been too bothered about cars.


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Megane RS250 - this was a real b road killer , amazing to drive but typical French build quality , was only 2yr old when i got rid & had creaks squeeks & rattles everywhere ... :x :?

the driving experience was well worth it though


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

My missus is French , her ride quality is not that good either and 40 years old


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

rob40 said:


> My missus is French , her ride quality is not that good either and 40 years old


Pmsl, very good. Isn't there a like button on this forum?


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

225jay said:


> I had this and still do :lol: got the tt as a daily
> 
> j


That's awesome, plan to have one at some point.


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

Immediately before, a JCW's mini that I took in part ex for modded 370z.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

An empty heart.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A full wallet.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

TTS Present
A5
HONDA ACCORD TOURER (DONT ASK WHY AS I HAVE NO ANSWER)
MERCEDES E350 COUPE SPORT - WHY I SOLD THIS AFTER 9 MONTHS TO BUY A HONDA I WILL NEVER KNOW
TTS
Mark II TT
A3
MEGANE
VOLVO 460


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

brittan said:


> A full wallet.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I had this...










Ford Puma, loved it :lol:


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

This was my last car..









400hp and 387ft/lbs with next to no modifications, fantastic cars for the money but fancied something a bit more grown up/smarter so opted for a TT


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

Desmodave996 said:


> This was my last car..
> 
> 
> 400hp and 387ft/lbs with next to no modifications, fantastic cars for the money but fancied something a bit more grown up/smarter so opted for a TT


That's a weapon, Sega Rally!

Shame you couldn't have kept and stored it.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Desmodave996 said:


> This was my last car..
> 
> 
> 400hp and 387ft/lbs with next to no modifications, fantastic cars for the money but fancied something a bit more grown up/smarter so opted for a TT


I guess the "next to no modifications" was purely sarcastic considering as a standard that model had about 240 bhp :roll: when I was a kid I loved that car...so aggressive looking :wink:


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

306 GTi 6

Awesome car, had so much fun in that car went on some of the best drives in it too. Had 2 HGs fail, third time it was sold for parts.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Not at all, only mods were a greddy turbo, 3" blitz exhaust and down pipe, blitz ecu and boost controller.

Standard power was 255hp, probably down to the imports having a slightly more aggressive map for better fuel.

All on standard internals, admittedly that was pushing it but it never let me down.

Would have another in a heart beat but I've had 3 now so can't have another AGAIN..



Shinigami said:


> Desmodave996 said:
> 
> 
> > This was my last car..
> ...


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Desmodave996 said:


> This was my last car..
> 
> 
> 400hp and 387ft/lbs with next to no modifications, fantastic cars for the money but fancied something a bit more grown up/smarter so opted for a TT


Snap! Also had a faff too:










Had this WRC edition a good few years ago. Was properly reliable and felt nice and solid to drive.

But the car I had just before the TT was this Rover Coupe Turbo:










Bought purely because i wanted some cheap speed in the form of a coupe with leather and aircon. How did it compare to the TT? Well a negative in everyway apart from speed. T'was a chuffin' fast little fecker!!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

I had a stage 1 BMW 135i before my RS  was a bloody fantastic car and I will never regret buying it


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

nice car Muz .... brings back some memories for me too !!!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

My Bora, still have it as a daily driver

Remapped to 178 and 316 torque sitting on TT 6 spokes and coilovers 



John


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Mini Cooper S. Fast little car, but just wanted something else!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Owned this for a month before the TT then remembered that I really hate driving convertibles :?



Before that had this a good few years, loved it but had to sell as it hit over 150k and was rappidly losing any value


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I have owned over 40 cars in 12 years but these are a few of my more recent cars.


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

From 17 years old:-

Nissan Micra 
Ford Escort Encore 1.3
Peugeot 106 GTi
R32 (Turbo'd, 474bhp, 456lb/ft)
Q7
TTRS (APR Stage 2)


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

before my change to the tt still in the family sold it to my brother


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bag is right bud.......of 5heit lol


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> Bag is right bud.......of 5heit lol


are you still here

must admit not been on as much as i used to

now im retired to busy [dont miss the job tho]

and dont forget gaz im 50 next week


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Bag is right bud.......of 5heit lol
> ...


Nor me m8, will give you a bell soon for a chin wag ya owld git lol.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

All in the past 9 months apart from Red tt











There is also a 911 Convertible 2003 but I had that for only a weekend as the dealer sold me a lemon. 
Also had a 2003 SL500 but this car was the most expensive car on fuel that I had ever owned so got rid.


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, loving the GT4's.
Our car before the TT was a V5 Sport Beetle...


----------



## J20ROBO (Aug 11, 2013)

2007 Renaultsport Megane DCI 175 Lux (with Cup pack) 
Modified to Stage 2 220bhp 360lbft


----------



## pedro7680 (Jun 19, 2013)

i had the pleasure of a 2001 Clio.. before that 96 skyline gtst and 91 celica gtr import, then astra gte, golf gti and nova sri.

clio was a blip due to financial reasons... ie a skyline :-(


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

05 225 SEAT Leon Cupra R (stage one)

52 Alfa Romeo 156 GTA

07 MK5 R32

54 MINI Cooper S R56

03 MINI Cooper R56

S Peugeot 106 Quiksilver

P Vauxhall Corsa premier 1.2

Alfa wins hands down just for this glorious sight


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

In my 6 years of owning a car I've owned these

First car was a 1.4 Seat Ibiza

















Traded that Ibiza in for more money than I paid for it 2 years earlier for a 2008 Seat Ibiza 1.4 Formula Sport









Only had the pleasure of driving it for 5months before getting a company car. In the 9months while waiting for it to arrive I had 8 rentals
3x Ford Focus
1x Renault megane
2x Alfa Romeos Julietta's
1x Pugeot 207SW - worst car I've ever driven
1x BMW 120D

2012 VW Golf 








However 24,000 miles later in 6months it sadly ended like this









Now I drive a BMW 118D but want rid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mazda 626 - insureance too expensive so sold
Corsa b 1.2 swing  - stolen
Corsa b 1.4 sport - written off
Corsa c 1.2 irmscher - rolled it  
Astra mk4 Sri - sold
Mk3 golf tdi - sold
Focus 1.8 ztech - sold
Mk6 Transit 330 - died
Kango - died
Mk6Transit 260 - still earning her keep
Corsa d 1.2 design - sold
BMW 330 - sold 
Mini Cooper s r 53 - heavily modified then sold almost instantly
TT 225 - she's a keeper!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

To many to mention. But the one before my TT was SType Jaguar


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Thought I might as well join in and list my previous vehicles:

Ar 80 - C reg
Lancer 1.4 - V reg
Ascona 1.6 - T reg
Allegro 1.3 - S reg
Corolla 1.2 - S reg
Manta 2.0 - T reg
Datsun 1.8	- V reg
BMW 1.6 - S reg
YPVS 350 - D reg
Cavalier 2.0 - T reg
Manta 2.0i - A reg
Escort 1.6 D (van) - F reg
VFR 400 - G reg
XR3i - C reg
Escort 1.3 (van) - E reg
Escort 1.8 D (van) - K reg
TZR 250 - E reg
ZXR 750 - G reg
CBR 900 - S reg
KDX 220 - L reg
Probe 2.5i - M reg
Toyota MR2 1.8 - V reg
BMW 330 ci - 51 reg
BMW M3 - 03 reg
Range Rover Sport 4.4s/c - 55 reg
Toyota MR2 1.8 - S reg
Nissan Navara 2.5 - 55 reg
CBR 900 - K reg
Peugeot 206 - 55 reg
Audi TT 1.8 - 52 reg

Still got the cbr and TT


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Here are mine :

Astra Mk1 - Wrote it off
Nova - Rolled it
Astra Mk2 Merit
Frontera
Jeep
Mk3 GTI
VR6 Corrado Storm
Evo 6.5 Tommi Makinen
R32 Golf
Ed30 Golf
E82 135i

8)


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Mine are

Triumph Toledo (you had to be going downhill to accelerate :lol

Then nothing for 6 years due to University etc

Mark 2 Golf GTI
BMW E36 323i
TT 2.0T
S5


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is my list, not in the correct order and think I may have missed a few out

Morris 1000
Mini 850
Avenger
Allegro
Fiat
Austin Princess
Mini Clubman
Vauxhall Nova
Range rover
Astra GTE
Nissan 200SX
Meganne Coupe
Corrado VR6
TT 225
Honda Type R
Golf Edition 30
Tiguan
A4 Allroad
TTS


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I sometimes think I'm unusual. It was only when we bought the TT that I got my car license.

My actual "driving" history since I was 24 is:

Honda CBR600F-J - rode it to death, sold to a mate
Honda CBR600F-T - rode it to death, part ex'd for a blackbird
Honda CBR1100XX-V (1998 model), rode to death, sold to a mate
Honda CBR1100XX-X (2000 model) - still have 
Audi TT (2000 model)

Quality over quantity. 8)


----------



## Roxyrules9 (Nov 17, 2013)

Immediately before the TT, had a A4 S line cabriolet 1.8, loved it, but ADORE the TT. Bought the coupe cos I like the look, just hope I don't miss the cabriolet next summer. Just missing the S tronic gear box, the TT is manuel. Next time think I'll go back to auto.

But having said all that, can't stop opening house front door to gaze lovingly at my new coupe on the drive. Hubby put my plates on yesterday so she looks even more amazing!


----------



## g0rd (Nov 18, 2013)

VW Golf GTI Edition 30 was my car directly before the TT, wish Audi had taken the stearing from it for the TT!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Stripped 182.

I miss that car...

Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Few I had before the tt


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

62 plate Golf GTi, 3dr in Candy White..... Oh no wait - still got it 8)

Before that a 60 plate Golf GT, 3dr in candy white but after 7 breakdowns the least said about that one the better.....

Previous to that a BMW 330 sport coupe (E46)
Previous to that a BMW 328 coupe (E36) that I had for 7 years

Also had a ZX6R and a VTR1000 (which was highly modified and owned for 6 years)

The TT is a replacement for the VTR that I sold last summer


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Think this is most of them, some owned at same time, some company hacks

Mk1 1300 Escort
Puch Maxi 50cc 
Fiesta 1300s
MG Metro
Mk3 1400 Escort
Peugoet 405
Astra 1.4
Mondeo 1.8
Mk3 Golf GTi
Renault Laguna 
Gilera Runner 125
MG ZT 190+
Gilera Runner 200
Honda Accord
Honda Hornet 600
Honda Fireblade (08 model)
Lexus IS 250 SEL
Honda VT750S
TT TFSi


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

When I was 18 I got an MGB GT 1800 which I had for about 17 years, then an A4 Avant 1.9tdi which I had for about eight years (but came to an abrupt end!), and now my TT.


----------



## mattdonns (Nov 8, 2013)

I learnt to drive in a Rover Metro, god awful thing!

my first car was a corsa


throwing this in because i just found it and its funky

my second was a Polo GTI (stage one revo)



and now my TT


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bar the two Golf GTi's and the TT, these were all second hand cars. Although we did pay more for the Beemer SH than we did for the TT new.

1979 Vauxhall Cavalier 1.3... The slowest and most inefficient of all the cars I've owned.










1978 Fiesta MkI 1.1 - with Supersport alloys that kept coming loose as the bolts weren't really long enough for them.










Fiesta XR2 - B Reg










1990 Cavalier 2.0L










1995 Pug 306 XSi. This had a keypad immobiliser that would lcok the car for 30 mins if you entered the wrong code three times. Which I did. Stupid system.










S reg Golf GTi - this was meant to be the Turbo version, but the garage ordered the wrong one. So they let us keep this for 6 months while they then ordered the right one. Otherwise, we'd have had one of the first GTi Ts in the country.










T reg Golf Gti T - correct car this time.










02 reg TTC 225. The favourite of all my cars and the one I miss most.










V reg Golf V5 - five cylinder engine. Smooth, but thirsty and slow. Owned alngside the TT as a commuter car.










Sold the Golf to get an A4 1.9TDi when my daughter was born










Decided after 6 months that neither of us liked saloons and we changed it for an Avant. 2.5 V6 TDi










Finally decided that after driving the TT less than 3,000 miles in 3 years, it had to go. Wanted to replace both the TT and A4, so got a bigger, faster car to replace the A4 Avant...BMW 530d M Sport. Worst car we ever bought. Absolutely everything that could go wrong with it did.










...and a slower car to replace TT.










Though that one arrived like this:










Then finally changed that for the cab:










Finally, after five years of pain, we'd paid off the Beemer and sold it the day after the loan was cleared. Replaced it with the A6 3.0TDi Le Mans below:










They're both currently wearing their winter shoes however, and look like this:


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Old age Chris :twisted:


Yes - its bad, I think this list is still not complete but its a good start....
Make	Model
Vauxhall Viva
Viva
Viva
Viva
Cavalier GLS
Cavalier CD
Cavalier SRi
Cavalier GL
Cavalier GLS
Cavalier L
Cavalier GLS
Nova L
Nova SR
Insignia 
Belmont GLS
Omega 
Corsa SXi
Volkswagen Golf mk4 Anni
Golf MK4 R32
Golf MK3 Cab
Golf MK3 Anni
Golf MK6 est
Golf MK2 driver
Beetle 1.8t
Beetle 2.0
Beetle 2.0
Beetle 1.9 cab
Beetle 2.0 Cab
Beetle 1.6
Beetle 1303s
Bora Highline
Passat 4mo
Polo COupe S
Polo Coupe S
Polo mk2 van
Polo mk3 cc
Lupo GTi
Ford	Granada Ghia x 4x4
Modeo tdi ghia
Sierra 
Sierrra Saphire
Renault	5 Turbo
19 Turbo
Clio 172 cup
Citroen	AX GT
BX Gti
Dyane 6
Dyane 6
Range RoverSport
BMW 325i
316i
123d
X3 20d
Audi	A2
A2
A2
A4
TT 225
TT 150
TT V6
TT 2.0 tdi
100 Est
90 Q 20v
Saab	900
Mitsubishi	Pinin
FTO
Mazda	MX5
MX5


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)

Not as extensive as some of your list. I don't think I'll ever own as many as a few of you!

*Vauxhall Corsa 1.2 Comfort:*










*Audi A3 2.0 FSI*










*Audi TT 225:*


----------



## c4z (Aug 15, 2011)

First Car 2 door mk 5 Cortina. WVF 103X. Nice.

Next:








Lancia Delta HF Turbo.
I loved this car..

Then a few various new/newish cars - Astra GSi etc - none that I fell in love with like the Lancia.

Then came the Rover. I built her from a 220 GSI hatch to look standard. Lots of engine/gearbox work. Plus a Turbo.
This was a fast car running 12.88 @ 113.9mph at Pod. Used to surprise a few..


I sold the Rover and as a new toy bought a C36 AMG. Lovely car. Superb cruiser and bloody quick for it's age.
Used a quarter of a tank of fuel at 150mph in 8 miles on the autobahn..




Anyway, I sold the C36 due to an offer I couldn't refuse and it was exported to the Ukraine.
Always wish I'd kept her..

About now i'll introduce my Hilux Surf 3.0d which I've had for 9 years. It's cost me £467.61 in parts & labour in 9 years, now that's cheap motoring..
It's my run around car that the wife uses:


It's at that point I entered the world of hairdressers cars with my first 1.6 tc MX5. Much much fun for £800.
Cheap to run and easy to maintain.



A mate fell in love with her and bought her;. 

So I bought another 1.6 MX5, added some bits, took others away, tuned and colour coded the engine and ended up with
a car that would out handle most road cars and was great fun on the track/drifting with 188bhp/ton.






Then some bloke from France came and bought her. She now lives in the South of France with her new lover.

So I came across a TT.. and I bought it for the winter. So far so good.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

My last 4 cars ive owned, had a few more that arent in the pics!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

1. More money
2. Even more money before i found this forum


----------

